# Out with my dogs



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I went out for a ride with my dogs on Sunday. Its been a steady 20 below or less for a long time. I cant wait for it to warm up. Even just a little. I look so silly in the frozed pic. I really dont look like that (i hope).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love your Dogs...and what a cute frozen face....Brr...that looks so cold..... :wink: :help: :laugh:


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks fun, but coooooooooolllllddddddd!!!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful...but wow, your eyelashes are frozen! Brrrrrrr! and I think it is cold here....Lord have Mercy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Goodness it looks cold! But beautiful! Looks like your dogs really enjoy their job.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Whew! and I was just warmed up from coming inside!!

brr, but it's warmer down here thank goodness.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

OK I promise I will not complain about the cold in PA anymore.....I can't believe your eyelashes....holy cow


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

That is AWESOME!!!! I would love to go on a sled someday! Your dogs look like they are enjoying themselves! How do the goats live up there?? I mean do you have to do anything special cause it's so cold?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful snowscape! Who plowed the pathway? 

Deb Mc


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

The goats dont like 20 below much and I must say...I'm getting a little tired of it myself! Everyone has heat lights and plug in heated buckets for their water. I still have to top them off two times a day with warm/hot water so they drink enough. We've got 8 goats and there are two goats to a house. They share one heatlight and I have cams in two of the houses so I can make sure theres noone boot'en anyone away from the heat. They eat outside at a covered feeder that my hubby built and I keep hay on the ground so that they dont have to stand with frozen feet. The chickens are getting tired of being cooped up. The dogs looooove going out for a run. I dont keep anyone on chains so they can lay together and play together. They are amaizing in the cold. The rabbit stays indoors untill it gets back to 0 or so, then we will open up the cat door and she can come and go. Cats don't even want to look out the window right now.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL.............I don't blame them! I wouldn't want to go outside either. I hate it being 20 here, and having to deal with frozen hoses. I can't even IMAGINE -20 eeekkk! :shocked:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I was on a trail that was groomed by Lance Mackey and Ken Anderson's people. Lance and Ken are professional mushers (I am not) and they train in the same area. This is about 3 miles away from my house. Part of the time we run next to the pipeline. There are trails all over the place here. Lots of them are groomed like this one. It really is an amazing place to live. Right after I took the picture of my face, I ran into two moose. I was yelling and waving my arms looking rediculous and they got off the trail (thank goodness!)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Yeah I'd say Lance is like a celebrity here right?
he's got 5 consecutive Iditarod wins, and he won the Yukon too. 

That's cool you don't chain your dogs, how many do you have?
The dog lots down here (mostly out Knik) (like Redington's...) have quite a few, and boy are they loud LOL!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

It's so nice not to have to chain up the dogs. We have two dog yards that have three dogs in each yard. There is a gate between the two yards. Then there's my husbands dog, a Malamute named Diesel. So seven all together. It's my job to understand there personalitys so that problems don't arise. Routine is important and keeping myself out of little their little spats is also important. They work stuff out on their oun much better than I ever could.
Huskys would love to eat chickens and Chase baby goats till they died so I also have to always be a step ahead of them so my animals are protected from my animals.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, I am sooooooo jealous. What a great looking team. I play around with my dogs, (not huskies) in the winter and have taught them to pull my little kicksled. It is so much fun. I am addicted. Wish I had regular groomed trails and less hills.....lol.... You are so lucky to be in that area where there are lots of other mushers. How long have you lived in the area??? How deep is the snow and how many hours of daylight do you get???


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes it is cold, wow those pictures are beautiful. I LOVE the look on your face, yes it looks cold but it looks like you are having a blast.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

peggy said:


> I am addicted. Wish I had regular groomed trails and less hills.....lol.... You are so lucky to be in that area where there are lots of other mushers. How long have you lived in the area??? How deep is the snow and how many hours of daylight do you get???


I love it too. Sometimes its hard to get motivated to go but once we get out there, its great. I know other mushers but I've only gone out by myself or with a rider. I'm not competitive at all, so racing isn't my bag. Just me and my dogs is how I like it.
We've lived here a little over four years now. Before that we were in Dutch Harbor for about a year and a half where I got to be the animal control officer (fun but sad job). We were commercial fisherman before that out of Southeast Alaska. 
We don't have that much snow right now. Remember that freezing rain storm that Katrina talked about a few weeks ago? Well, it did bad things to our snow. That was crazy! 
Today is the shortest day light day :scratch: of the year. Happy Equinox everyone! It says that sunrise was at 11:00am and sunset should be 2:40pm. Tomorrow we leave for Coeur d'Alene, Id. It's going to be sooooo warm!


----------

